

Ask HN: Is emotional intelligence just the latest buzzword? - srogers

Lately, I've been seeing "emotional intelligence" cited here and there as a critical link between intelligence and success.  I grabbed a copy of "Emotional Intelligence 2.0" by Bradberry and Greaves to form my own opinion.<p>Most of the things I read seem like common sense; the main benefit for me has been it focused me more directly on trying to improve myself, much like visiting a therapist.<p>So have I been the latest buzzword victim to the tune of $20? Or is there something to this?
======
janetblair0000
Emotional intelligence is the real deal in my humble opinion. I've gotten a
lot from working on mine because it's such a part of everything we do
(emotions influence the choices we make, how we react to people, etc. etc.)

